# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  les crans d'ordinateurs dans les films

## clavier12AZQSWX

bonjour,

j'ai souvent voulu trouver un tel sujet ou rcapitulatif, en vain...
Alors je le cre ici ! 

Le nombre de fois o dans les films, ce qui est prsent sur les crans des informaticiens est ..ridicule ... ou compltement hors de contexte ou stupide pour montrer ce que tape "l'informaticien"  l'cran.

Dernirement je regardais Elysium et paf, rebelotte.... le dcoratiste designer du film a mis un cran stupide de l'activit du gars dans la scne : il tapote sur son clavier, dans un cran monochrome, dans une espce de vi et pire que tout : il code en langage assembleur !  On est quand-mme en 2053 dans le film et il n'utilise mme pas de souris, ni d'cran en couleur, ni d'diteur de texte amlior !  quand-mme !!!!! c'est pas possible, l'accessoiriste du film tait un stagiaire ou quoi !!! En 2053, on sera tellement fort qu'on codera directement en assembleur !!! ouahhhh c'est sexy !!!!

Voici les captures d'cran (pieces jointes).

J'espre que tout et chacun participera  complter ce sujet avec d'autres captures et souvenir dans les films car j'en sr, a va tre un bon dfouloir et rigolade entre geeks !

 :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

> il code en langage assembleur !  On est quand-mme en 2053 dans le film et il n'utilise mme pas de souris, ni d'cran en couleur, ni d'diteur de texte amlior !  quand-mme !!!!!


hey attend, on peut pas tout avoir non plus.

Dj le gars, il a la chance d'avoir un cran virtuel holographique. Faut pas trop en demander, aprs a, la production n'avait plus de budget pour payer les licences des logiciels, alors il fait ce qu'il peut avec ce qu'il a d'intgr de base dans son OS, le bloc note _(et oui, en 2053, Microsoft, dans le mouvement initi avec W8, a continuer  simplifier et minimiser l'ergonomie de ses OS jusqu' nous ressortir les vieilles interfaces que les vtrans de l'informatique ont connus durant les annes 70 et dbut 80)_

----------


## kOrt3x

Sur le site de NMAP, il y a une page consacre pour le film o l'on voit NMAP en action : http://nmap.org/movies/

Sinon, dans le genre plus Apple Fan Boy, tu peux trouver sur ce site toutes les apparitions de Mac dans des films ou sries : http://www.journaldulapin.com/limac-g3-au-cinema/

----------


## Jipt

> j'ai souvent voulu trouver un tel sujet ou rcapitulatif, en vain...


a alors ! 
7 pages, la dernire de juillet, pas plus loin qu'ici  ::P:

----------


## XxArchangexX

Bonjour,

Pour ma petite touche :




> il n'utilise mme pas de souris, ni d'cran en couleur, ni d'diteur de texte amlior ! quand-mme !!!!! c'est pas possible, l'accessoiriste du film tait un stagiaire ou quoi !!!


Sachant que l'on va de plus en plus vers le tactile, voir la souris mentale, c'est possible, comme les cbles, on va de plus en plus dans un monde Bluetooth, wifi ... bon pour l'cran noir, je te l'accorde ce n'est pas trs imaginatif.




> En 2053, on sera tellement fort qu'on codera directement en assembleur !!! ouahhhh c'est sexy !!!!


Les films entretiennent le strotype d'une personne travaillant dans le monde informatique. Mais je trouve a fort pour ma part, tu connais beaucoup de personne maitrisant encore l'assembleur? dans quelques annes, il y a moyen de bien gagner sa vie du reste, comme le cobolt sur le cur des systmes bancaire. 

Pour les incohrences, c'est une obligation pour ne pas avoir de soucis. Pourquoi depuis quelques temps au dbut des sries ou films, il est indiqu " Toute ressemblance est pure concidence et l'quipe est de confession et de culturesdiffrente blablabla...".
C'est parce que des personnes ont port plainte ou mal interprt des propos. Imagine un hacker qui s'amuse  exploser l'ordi avec l'adresse IP utilis par un agent de la CIA pour accder au serveur contenant le code nuclaire qui contrle toutes les ogives  :;): . J'aime bien l'ide qu'un hacker essaye avec un 322.455.1.25 ^_^.

Par contre ce que je dteste, c'est les sries qui utilisent l'informatique comme un moyen magique, je pense  Esprit criminel, tous les pisodes, ils font du profilage et  la fin pour attraper le mchant, trouve moi un mec de 45ans 1m87 blanc, ayant une voiture bleu avec une tche verte sur le ct, qui a eu des problmes durant l'enfance. Et la elle arrive  te croiser toutes les bases de donnes dAmrique, en 2min et hop c'est la fin.

----------


## droggo

Kia,



> Par contre ce que je dteste, c'est les sries qui utilisent l'informatique comme un moyen magique, je pense  Esprit criminel, tous les pisodes, ils font du profilage et  la fin pour attraper le mchant, trouve moi un mec de 45ans 1m87 blanc, ayant une voiture bleu avec une tche verte sur le ct, qui a eu des problmes durant l'enfance. Et la elle arrive  te croiser toutes les bases de donnes dAmrique, en 2min et hop c'est la fin.


Sans oublier le "zoom magique", qui russit  obtenir un visage en HD  partir de 2 ou 3 pixels ... chapeau bas (et nombreuses sont les sries qui utilisent a, je ne me lancerai mme pas dans une tentative de les lister, et si on y ajoute les films ...)

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

En mme temps c'est rarement sexy un dev qui prog, ou un prog qui dev, comme on veut. 
Imaginez le film ou le policier demande de trouver un suspect avec plein de condition. Je vois bien le mec galrer  faire a requte sql du premier coup puis...  attendre  ::D: 

Perso avec mes potes a nous fait plus rire qu'autre chose.

----------


## XxArchangexX

Je te l'accorde, tout le monde ne se demande pas quelle peut tre le clef trangre pour joindre toutes ces bases ^_^. Mais  ce prix, a fait bien aussi :

select mchant from pisode 2 saison1 :p.

J'avais vu cette vido qui m'a bien fait rire sur le sujet, surtout la premire partie, vous verrez ^_^ (@droggo : Il y a une rfrence  ta remarque aussi  :;):  )

----------


## Sunchaser

> ... voir la souris mentale, ....


La souris mentale ?
La souris-emmenthal ?  ::aie::

----------


## XxArchangexX

Bonjour,

Quand j'ai crit cela, je me suis dit, a va pas passer :p. Mais venant d'un si beau pseudo ( moi, toujours dans le concours dans tous les posts, pas du tout  :;): ), je ne peux rien dire.

Je vais reprendre par : Contrle de la souris avec les yeux ou l'esprit ^_^. 

Bon dimanche  tous  ::): .

----------


## Katyucha

> Kia,
> 
> Sans oublier le "zoom magique", qui russit  obtenir un visage en HD  partir de 2 ou 3 pixels ... chapeau bas (et nombreuses sont les sries qui utilisent a, je ne me lancerai mme pas dans une tentative de les lister, et si on y ajoute les films ...)


C'est quand mme grave abus dans "Esprits Criminels" ... je veux bien une fois ou deux mais les enqutes sont toujours orchestrs de la mme faon... Et  la fin, ils te croisent 20 bases de donnes et paf !

----------


## pmithrandir

Sans compter les claviers / fentres qui font toutes du bruit. Parce que nous, on aime le son, pas le silence !!!

PLus sympa que le zoom, le decalage 3D.

"Oh, la camra de scurit a un angle mort avec ce poteau... on voit pas le mchant"
"Pas de problme chef, je vais utiliser le nouvel algo de reconstitution 3D qu'un pote du FBI / NSA / CIA m'a refil..." et la on voit la camra se dcaler et le mchant apparaitre.


Je crois que c'est le plus beau que j'ai vu. (NCIS de mmoire)

----------


## Katyucha

> Je crois que c'est le plus beau que j'ai vu. (NCIS de mmoire)


Tu veux dire quand ils se mettent  deux pour taper sur un clavier pour "cracker" une scurit....

----------


## Mdinoc

↑Ah oui, la fameuse scne dite "2 idiots 1 keyboard"...

----------


## Arnard

Une autre de Esprit criminel qui m'avait fait halluciner, les mecs prennent les 3 pixels du reflet du mchant dans un extincteur je crois, pour rcuprer son visage. No pb, et avec une bonne rsolution/restitution. Ca change des camras de paris pour traquer un fou  ::aie:: 

En terme d'inconnexion de bd, c'est maintenant possible avec facebook GraphSearch  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joel.drigo

> PLus sympa que le zoom, le decalage 3D.
> 
> "Oh, la camra de scurit a un angle mort avec ce poteau... on voit pas le mchant"
> "Pas de problme chef, je vais utiliser le nouvel algo de reconstitution 3D qu'un pote du FBI / NSA / CIA m'a refil..." et la on voit la camra se dcaler et le mchant apparaitre.
> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est le plus beau que j'ai vu. (NCIS de mmoire)


La parodie des Experts dans Red Dwarf se moque bien de ce genre de dlires techno


Top le retournement d'angle de prise de vue  180  ::mouarf::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> a alors ! 
> 7 pages, la dernire de juillet, pas plus loin qu'ici


oui mais avec des images ou vido c'est ce dont je m'attendais.

en voii deux autres, dans la srie nikita.

sur l'une la nana fait du chat en priv, elle est cens tapoter des trucs hyperconfidentiel et au moment d'appuyer sur entre : no user online! 

et dans le second, c'est cens tre un hack de systme. Si on regarde bien le code, ce sont des lignes qui servent  faire de la trigo ou des fonctions graphiques ou vido. Et le mec est tellement fort qu'il le fait dans 4 scripts en mme temps :-)

----------


## tchize_

Un film publicitaire pour une cole espagnole d'informatique:






Top moumoutte le programmeur! C'est le language du 22me sicle l

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah oui, j'ai vu a aujourd'hui mme sur le Daily WTF. Bizarre d'avoir montr un code pareil alors qu'ils ne manquaient pas de vrai code sous la main...

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Un film publicitaire pour une cole espagnole d'informatique:
> TodoFP.es - Programador(a) - YouTube
> Top moumoutte le programmeur! C'est le language du 22me sicle l


bah c'est simple, le mec il arrive  crire en javascript obfurcator directement !
j'ai un cousin qui tape son code source directement en md5  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Une pour remonter le moral. Matrix, le piratage de la centrale lectrique



http://www.creedx.net/?p=1398


C'est raliste, et utilise une attaque relle sur SSH v1

----------


## Mdinoc

Au passage, je n'ai jamais compris si la faille tait dans _une implmentation commune_ de SSHv1 ou carrment inhrente au protocole (comme gets() dont la faille de scurit est inhrente  sa spcification)

----------


## tchize_

implementation commune. Cette faille permet l'excution de code arbitraire.

----------


## n5Rzn1D9dC

> Dernirement je regardais Elysium et paf, rebelotte.... le dcoratiste designer du film a mis un cran stupide de l'activit du gars dans la scne : il tapote sur son clavier, dans un cran monochrome, dans une espce de vi et pire que tout : il code en langage assembleur !  On est quand-mme en 2053 dans le film et il n'utilise mme pas de souris, ni d'cran en couleur, ni d'diteur de texte amlior !  quand-mme !!!!! c'est pas possible, l'accessoiriste du film tait un stagiaire ou quoi !!! En 2053, on sera tellement fort qu'on codera directement en assembleur !!! ouahhhh c'est sexy !!!!


Je code en assembleur, avec gedit, rien d'autre.
Je ne travail pas dans la programmation, c'est juste une passion.
Donc n'ayant pas de besoin de portabilit, ou de comprhension par d'autres personnes, je ne connais pas le C (j'en ai fait un mois seulement), et je pense ne jamais l'apprendre.

Aprs tout dpend le contexte du film (je ne l'ai jamais vu), mais  savoir que peu de vritable hacker code en autre chose qu'en assembleur. A part lorsqu'ils codent en groupe, ou lors d'une publication webzine etc.. afin d'tre compris facilement.

L'asm difficile est une ide reu. C'est trs simple. En tout cas, pas plus difficile ou plus long  coder que le C.

Donc personnellement l'cran de ce film, je le trouve plutt pas mal pour le coup.
Mais sinon bon topique, c'est vrais qu'il y a souvent des trucs ridicules dans les films.

----------


## tchize_

> mais  savoir que peu de vritable hacker code en autre chose qu'en assembleur.


Sans lancer un dbat, je demande  ce que cet argument soit tay par de la littrature. J'ai dj eu quelques code de cracks ou autres sous la main (notement via les mailing list CERT et les proof of concept), l'assembleur tait rduit  la part indispensable du crack, o on ne peut pas laisser gcc ou autre choisir les codes. Tout l'outil autour, c'tait du C en gnral  ::):

----------


## n5Rzn1D9dC

> Sans lancer un dbat, je demande  ce que cet argument soit tay par de la littrature. J'ai dj eu quelques code de cracks ou autres sous la main (notement via les mailing list CERT et les proof of concept), l'assembleur tait rduit  la part indispensable du crack, o on ne peut pas laisser gcc ou autre choisir les codes. Tout l'outil autour, c'tait du C en gnral


Sans se lancer dans un dbat, c'est difficile..
Arf j'ai supprim 50% de mon texte, parce que a commenait  faire vraiment beaucoup.

Egalement difficile d'etayer avec de la littrature, de part le faite justement que je disais que le C tait souvent utilis pour comprhension plus ais par les autres personnes.
L'asm est un style de code trs personnel, donc a sort rarement du mode prive,  part sous forme de binaire pour les gens orients "mauvaises-choses-pas-bien".
Pour en revenir  la litterature, il y a les trs connus madchat (pour la France), et Phrack. Mais tu connais dj je suppose. Et bien sur, par exemple pour Phrack, tant un zine ils prsentent souvent un mix des deux pour se faire comprendre par un maximum de gens.
Perso ce serait inimaginable pour moi de passer au C. Ce serait inutilement limitant.

Des exemples simples:
- Conception de pe loader
- Le hooking en gnral (iat, eat, lde..)
- Le ring0 sous Win..
- Le poid des binaires.. (divis par 3 au minimum)
- La signature des binaires.
- L'obsfucation, le polymorphisme, le shellcoding, une pure perte de temps en C..

Alors oui il y a des codes C qui font les shellcodes tout seuls.. Mais le truc c'est qu'en asm le shellcode est dj fait quand tu as fini de le coder. Il n'y a rien de plus  faire que rcuprer les bytes.
Quand je vois la prise de tte de certaines personnes pour faire leur shellcode. "bon alors j'ai cris mon shellcode en C, maintenant je le passe dans tel logiciel, a me donne ceci, maintenant je fais a, a me donne cela, et j'ai mon shellcode, youpi!" ^
Aprs pour le tester, il faut crire un truc de dingue avec des symboles trop bizarres, genre plante mars, j'y comprend que dale : /
lol !

En asm:
code db 0x00,0x00,0x00...
call code
point barre ./

Idem pour le polymorphism. Un exemple "simple":

mov esi,src
mov edi,dst
mov ecx, len
repnz movsb
point barre./

Je comprend que a puisse tre difficile  comprendre, surtout de part le faite que le C  justement la rputation de tout faciliter, mais perso pour tous les exemples de code C orient hacking que je vois, je trouve que les mecs se compliquent grave la vie, mais un truc de dingue.. : / (non je suis pas un troll)

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

Dans le dernier film de Luc Besson, The Family qui se passe avant l'an 2000 (on voit des billets en franc encore).

Dans une gendarmerie, la mafia italienne amricaine dbarque et utilise l'ordinateur du comissariat : image en piece joint

incroayble, dans les gardarmeries franaise, Windows 95 tait non seulement prsent mais hyper rapide !

----------


## Othana

> Dans le dernier film de Luc Besson, The Family qui se passe avant l'an 2000 (on voit des billets en franc encore).
> 
> Dans une gendarmerie, la mafia italienne amricaine dbarque et utilise l'ordinateur du commissariat : image en pice joint
> 
> incroyable, dans les gendarmeries franaise, Windows 95 tait non seulement prsent mais hyper rapide !


Bah, 95 ou 98SE ont t... heu, non, juste 98SE a t le plus stable et rapide des OS Windows jusqu' l'arriv de win7 (je parle pas de stabilit, pour le coup  ::aie:: , quoiqu'il s'en tire plutt pas mal, je trouve)

----------


## Invit

> Je code en assembleur, avec gedit, rien d'autre.


Dis donc, n5Rzn1D9dC, c'est quoi ce pseudo ridicule que tu portes !  ::mouarf::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Dis donc, n5Rzn1D9dC, c'est quoi ce pseudo ridicule que tu portes !


je connais la rponse, mais je ne le dirais pas. J'attends qu'il donne sa confession lui-mme.

----------


## n5Rzn1D9dC

> Dis donc, n5Rzn1D9dC, c'est quoi ce pseudo ridicule que tu portes !


loooool

edit:
Je vais quand mme expliquer les diffrentes raisons.
Disons que c'est l'habitude du net. J'ai internet presque depuis qu'il est existe en France.
C'est surtout pour viter le tracing entre les diffrents forums / sites.
Je veux dire, a ne regarde personne si je vais sur tel ou tel autre forum au dehors de developpez par exemple.
Sur chaque forum, il y aura toujours des gens qui feront du tracing, qui vont taper ton pseudo dans google, afin de trouver de trucs sur toi, et pourquoi pas, s'en servir contre toi sous forme mtaphorique/allgorique sur le forum initial (j'ai dj connu a, bien que ce soit rare).

Alors bien sur je pourrais choisir simplement un pseudo diffrent sur chaque forum, mais je suis fatigu de a ^
Me retourner le cerveau pendant x minute pour trouver un pseudo convenable et vraiment personnel c'est difficile..
Je l'ai fait pendant un temps, et l on arrive au second problme:
Un jour je jouais en rseau  GTAIV, et un petit jeune m'a agress (verbablement bien sur, je ne parle pas de me tuer dans le jeux), mais un truc de malade, c'tait vraiment violent..
Il me parlait d'un forum o apparemment je me serais embrouill avec lui.. Et il ne lchait pas l'affaire le mec, en plus il disait aux autres de me bannir.. donc je ne pouvais pas l'ignorer.
Suite  a, j'ai t voir le site dont il parlait. mdr quoi, c'tait un site pour ado de moins de 16ans (j'en avais 25 au moment des faits).. Le genre de site o je n'avais jamais mis les pieds.
Et pourtant, mon pseudo tait trs personnel puisque lors de sa cration, j'avais lanc une recherche dans google qui donnait zro rsultat !
Ce qui a chang au fil du temps apparemment..

Bref tout ces trucs on finit par grave me souler et j'ai finit par me dire "aller hop base 10 et c'est rgl).
Le problme est que souvent les gens partent avec un mauvais  priori, rien qu' cause du pseudo..

----------


## Auteur

> Dis donc, n5Rzn1D9dC, c'est quoi ce pseudo ridicule que tu portes !


il a fait comme toi : il confondu le champ mot de passe avec celui du pseudo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> il a fait comme toi : il confondu le champ mot de passe avec celui du pseudo


H !! Normalement c'est moi qui suis cens lui donner la rplique !! On est en train de former un duo comique.  ::lol:: 

Alors  mon tour :




> Dis donc, n5Rzn1D9dC, c'est quoi ce pseudo ridicule que tu portes !


C'est comme le tien, a sert  faire parler les cons !! (**)  ::mouarf:: 

(**) Ajouter un bruit de cymbale pour ponctuer la vanne

----------


## Invit

> Bref tout ces trucs on finit par grave me souler et j'ai finit par me dire "aller hop base 10 et c'est rgl).
> Le problme est que souvent les gens partent avec un mauvais  priori, rien qu' cause du pseudo..


Euh,  la base, c'tait quand mme une grosse boutade... 
Si t'as vu mon pseudo, je partage pas mal ton opinion...

----------


## tchize_

base10? T'as pas plutot pris la base64?  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Le problme est que souvent les gens partent avec un mauvais  priori, rien qu' cause du pseudo..


C'est clair, il y a des endroits qui pourrais te bannir  vue (ou simplement refuser de valider ton inscription) en te prenant pour un spambot...

----------


## n5Rzn1D9dC

> Euh,  la base, c'tait quand mme une grosse boutade... 
> Si t'as vu mon pseudo, je partage pas mal ton opinion...


Yep, mais je tenais  l'expliquer quand mme pour les autres.
C'est vrais que a peut paratre absurde au premier abord, et c'est d'ailleurs ce que je me disais  l'poque quand je voyais des pseudo pareils.
L a se passe bien parce que c'est le coin humour, mais  savoir que dans la plupart des forums, c'est attaque facile sur le pseudo pendant une embrouille, pas pour plaisanter quoi, des trucs vraiment mchant.
D'ailleurs t'as dj du t'en rendre compte ^

J'ai horreur de ce genre d'attaque facile. C'est comme dire  un gros "hey t'es gros !"
lol quoi... Ca fait surtout piti pour le mec qui se sert de a comme attaque.




> base10? T'as pas plutot pris la base64?


Bah base10 dans le sens de 10 caractres mixs. Mais sinon oui a veut pas dire grand chose.
J'ai juste pris un gnrateur pseudo-alatoire d'un site.




> C'est clair, il y a des endroits qui pourrais te bannir  vue (ou simplement refuser de valider ton inscription) en te prenant pour un spambot...


Ca me fait penser  un forum de coding anglosaxon, arf, il faudrait que je retrouve le lien, c'tait il y a un bail.
Il y avait un nombre de banni dessus absolument incroyable.
Sur chaque page du forum il y avait au moins deux personnes de bannies (c'tait crit ban, en lettre capital, genre taille 40, et en rouge  cot de chaque pseudo).
Pour le coup rien  voir avec des spambots, mais c'est juste l'admin qui tait extrmement exigeant.
Je me rappel d'un truc en particulier, un mec avait pos une question, puis le lendemain il avait post: "Nevermind".
Hop, bannie !
lol !
C'est en voyant a que j'ai fait le tour du forum et que je me suis aperu du dsastre.
Mais en dehors de a le mec tait cool, il m'aidait bien.
Et le forum tait plutt clean, mais disons qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de membre ^
Si j'arrive  me souvenir d'un de mes posts de ce forum, j'arriverais  le retrouver et je vous mettrais le lien, c'est un truc de dingue..

----------


## n5Rzn1D9dC

7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ> Tu vois, qu'est-ce que je disais ^
Je viens de trouver un winner, a le fait:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...l/#post7604089

Il a du se retourner le cerveau au moins 10 minutes pour la sortir celle-la.
Du gnie  l'tat pur.
Il a mme permis un cross-posting-indirect inconsciemment, c'est pas permis  tous le monde : /
Il assure grave ce mec !

----------


## Arnard

Pour revenir dans le thme, en lisant cet article j'ai dcouvert http://moviecode.tumblr.com/

Enjoy !

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Pour revenir dans le thme, en lisant cet article j'ai dcouvert http://moviecode.tumblr.com/
> 
> Enjoy !


1000 thanks

----------


## tchize_

Question  la con: est-ce qu'un film intgrant du code source en GPL est considr comme en GPL?

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Question  la con: est-ce qu'un film intgrant du code source en GPL est considr comme en GPL?


par raisonnement inverse, je ne pense pas, par contre un film qui ne montre que des appareils Apple est forcment sponsoris (disons qu'il y a eu un apport financier au budget du film par la marque)...
Et j'en vois une tonne de ces films, c'est inquitant. Yen avait un o le mec avait une tablette ipad, la femme un ordi imac et les enfants des iphones...
c'tait un film sur un couple qui passait la quanrantaine, le type regardait du porno sur ipad dans ses chiottes (vu dans la bande annonce je crois)...

----------


## Arnard

ipad + porno = fake, nan ?   ::mouarf:: 

dans la gpl, on parle de code source, pas de video source ^^

----------


## sevyc64

Dans les films, et pas seulement amricains, les ordinateurs, notamment tout ce qui est portable, sont trs trs souvent des Apple avec le logo bien en vue.

Sinon, et notamment pour les poste fixes, c'est bien souvent du Dell, gnralement avec le dos de l'cran (l ou il y a le logo en grand) bien visible.

C'est ce que l'on appelle du placement de produit, de marque en l'occurence ici.

----------


## tchize_

> ipad + porno = fake, nan ?  
> 
> dans la gpl, on parle de code source, pas de video source ^^


Heu non, on parle de "crer une oeuvre base sur le programme", et on dit aussi que une "oeuvre base sur le programme" est soit le Programme, soit un "travail drivatif soumis aux lois sur le copyright". On te dit que tu dois fournir le code source si on te le demande, mais on te dit aussi, et c'est important, que le destinataire  le droit de redistribuer et modifier l'oeuver pour autant qu'il respecte lui aussi la GPL....

Mais il est vrai que la GPL prvois une exception quand on considire que certaines sections sont indpendantes du programme et peuvent dont ne pas tre soumises  la GPL  ::):  Mais a ncessite alors que ces sections indpendantes soient.... distribues sparment  ::aie:: 

Je vais finir pas poser la question  la FSF  ::lol:: 

Edit: pour ceux que a intresse: a dpend des pays  ::aie:: 

http://lists.gpl-violations.org/pipe...read.html#4151
sujet "Using GPL code in movie scenes"
En gros ce n'est pas soumis au copyright, de la mme manire qu'un journal qui traine  terre dans un film n'aurait pas le droit d'exiger des royalties sur le film.

----------


## Arnard

Ah ouais, tu as vraiment creus le sujet  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'un musique qui passerait  l'arrire plan... On peux exiger des royalties  ::aie:: 

Deux poids, deux mesures?

----------


## Arnard

Justement, la musique est joue, et non pas simplement un morceau de partition qui est montr  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> Justement, la musique est joue, et non pas simplement un morceau de partition qui est montr


Quand on montre un journal, on sais le lire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnard

Zut, je croyais que les journaux servaient juste  faire des lettres anonymes  coup de ciseaux et de colle  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> par raisonnement inverse, je ne pense pas, par contre un film qui ne montre que des appareils Apple est forcment sponsoris (disons qu'il y a eu un apport financier au budget du film par la marque)..


Pas forcment en fait. Il y a beaucoup d'applications pro pour le cinma, l'image, la musique etc... dveloppe pour IOS (uniquement). Donc ils ont tout simplement l'habitude d'IOS, donc d'Apple, et ont des Apple sous la main.

Par habitude (ou par dfaut), si personne ne les contacte pour sponsoriser le film, ben tu pourras voir des Apple.

----------


## tchize_

> et ont des Apple sous la main.


Je ne pense pas que ces apple soient apparus spontanment dans le studio de tournage, qui est en gnral bien loin des bureaux de montage / post production  ::):

----------

